# Planted Tanks w/ Gar



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey how's everyone doing today? I've got a few questions regarding planted tanks.

1. Will the fertilizers affect the fish?
2. What plants grow the fastest? Im currently growing Italian Val in a smaller aquarium , then i'm going to transplant it.
3. How well would a gar do in a planted tank? 90 Gallon.

Appreciate the help

Sincerely,
Brandon


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Fertilizers in excess will harm fish. If used correctly, with recommended WC's, ferts are harmless. Some aquarium species are more sensitive to ferts. Ie, shrimp supposedly are more difficult to keep in ferted tanks.

Weeds! Willow Hygro, sunset hygro, (almost any hygro), cabomba, ludwigia's. 
Use some websites. Most will define ease of plant care, growth rate, etc. Aquariumplants.com sell and gives these details.
Although if you fert & co2 & high light the tank, almost everything grows fast. 
Lol, I'll just link my thread.  http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/fast-growing-plants-20430.html

Not familiar with gars.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright thanks really appreciate it! Ill do some more research.

- Brandon


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I assume you're good at fishkeeping, which means that with proper care, any gar will outgrow a 90 fairly soon. It needs a lake.
I love them, and they are super cool prehistoric relics, but somehow, that's one best left in nature.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I completely understand that, what fish would you recommend for a planted tank? I just dont like how every tank has tetra, etc..


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot depends on budget and location. I live in a place with no Pet-this or that chains established, which means I can get oddball fish at the local stores. They are very competitive about bringing in rarities here.
Dwarf pike cichlids would be very cool - Crenicichla regani. Rainbowfish are spectacular things, depending on the species. Halfbeaks are freaky things - smaller but garlike, and equally predatory. 
There are lots of possibilities, but getting them is the issue. Every Chain store has the same stock - dempsies, oscars, five or six tetras, hybrid livebearers and so on. Central purchasing is killing choice in the hobby...


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I live near a small store that can order fish as needed! Which makes life a lot easier. I'm just curious as to which fish will up-root plants really bad and which wont. I dont wanna put a lot of money into plants then have them destroyed.

- Brandon


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd suggest hitting us with a short list of what seems possible to you, and if we've kept them, there are a lot of experienced people here ready to help with info. It's hard with a broad question because there are thousands of possibilities, and what I like could be boring to you.
It's a bit like asking for the title of a good song.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha yeah guess that would be the easiest thing to do. Well obviously I thought of gar at first, so I am looking into bigger fish if that helps at all..


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a personal rule of trying to give every fish ten times its body length in a tank. Even more is better. I base that on the idea an active fish is way more interesting than one forced to hover - I like movement in a tank, and a four inch fish in a 6 foot tank can do some really cool things a two foot fish won't. 

That's an entirely personal rule, but one that has allowed me to see some neat behavior. It's just food for thought though.

A lot of South American cichlids aren't big diggers - ditto for West African rainforest cichlids. For fish with 'personality/individuality', territorial fish like cichlids are the way to go, as they can be quite fun to watch.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I was thinking about cichlids, I definitely was, your rule definitely works though i'll be sure to keep that in mind. How territorial are cichlids towards other fish? Some more so than others?

Brandon


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

1500 species, from gentle to psycho and everything in between.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I know its a completely different species but last night the topic of Piranhas was brought up and I've kind of considered this.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Piranhas? they don't eat or uproot plants. but no tankmates. they would work


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you want a large aggressive fish, they would be fine. Have fun putting your hands in for cleaning though, and if they jump out, have fun picking them back up. Those teeth are like razors.
They are your basic very sociable tetra that needs to be in groups, but the messiness of their way of eating really taxes the filtration. Most of them seem to die when they grow large and their owners tire of watching them kill, and slack off on the water changes.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

They would definitely be a challenge. I've got a feeling i'll end up trying it.


----------

